
VS Code Can Do That? - arjun27
https://vscodecandothat.com/?
======
Cenk
Previously discussed (270 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16891784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16891784)

~~~
arjun27
Thanks for sharing. The page is updated every week, so there’s a bunch of new
stuff in it

------
jenscow
Can it do...

\- Multiple Windows?

\- Telemetry opt-in?

\- Consume less than 50MB with no document open?

\- Require < 5 different processes?

~~~
derrikcurran
It supports multiple windows.

Telemetry is opt-out. I personally don't care but I understand the concern.

Why would 50mb or even 500mb be a problem? So many people are concerned about
memory and I don't understand. I never have memory issues and I seriously
abuse my conputers, but RAM is cheap anyway. I'd much rather see development
efforts be focused on great features than memory optimization. Features that
will save much more time than a RAM upgrade costs.

I can't even begin to imagine why number of processes would matter to anyone.

~~~
wbercx
I think it's important to appreciate that while RAM itself is cheap, the same
is not always true for upgrading it. A lot of people these days use laptops
where RAM is soldered on, and is not upgradeable after purchase. And they may
not have had a choice if the machine was provided by the workplace.

Trying to keep RAM usage low doesn't hurt anyone.

What I personally care more about is CPU usage, because it affects the battery
life of my laptops. Why is VS Code using 10-20% CPU when I have it open in the
background? This behavior seems to come and go with each VS Code update, even
without additional extensions installed.

~~~
derrikcurran
Those are great points.

 _Trying to keep RAM usage low doesn 't hurt anyone._

It depends on the degree. It's one thing to be cognizant of RAM usage
throughout development but it's another to trade time that could otherwise be
spent on features, usability, security, or more impactful optimizations, like
CPU.

The bulk of a modern app's footprint, RAM included, often comes from outside
dependencies. Abstraction overhead. It's the norm to trade app performance for
dev performance and I believe it's good for progress.

